# Dale Hollow Crappie Help



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

My buddy has a house near Dale Hollow that me and some other guys are going to head down to for some crappie fishing on April 8-10. I know that the lake is known for its smallmouth fishing but I've heard that the crappie fishing is pretty good. His house is near Star Point Marina. Does anyone out there have any advice, tips, locations, etc. for fishing this lake? We will have boats and willing to trailer them to other points on the lake if necessary. Thanks.

TheBigE22


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Get in touch with a guy named Dennis Bowers(www.dalehollowcrappie.4t.com/). He guides for crappie down there. I used him a few years ago and it was a lot of help and pretty reasonable too. The lake is just too big to take a chance winging it. 

At least you're in the right area as where I fished. If I remember right, we fished the Wolf river portion. If you go it on your own, look for coves with submerged timber. Minnows worked better for us - very tight to structure. I mean, lay your hook right on it. Don't be afraid to get back into a cove as far as your boat will take you. Black/chartreuse jigs worked well too, but the fish were deep (8-10') so slip cork setups worked the best. We caught decent numbers and good size too. No real pigs like I was hoping for though. Also caught a few smallies on accident and some prehistoric gars.

The trip was a blast and the beauty of the lake will always be remembered. Some of the most friendly people in the world down there...

Good luck.


----------

